# Looking for Gamers



## Amberyl (Apr 20, 2007)

Hubby and I have been playing D&D since 1982 and we also play Traveller, MechWarrior and Warhammer 40K.  Really interested in finding some players for D&D.  Please contact me if you are interested.

Thanks
Amberyl


----------

